# Today's haul



## oldgeek (May 13, 2011)

I picked up this load today from where i used to work as a network administrator. I think it will keep me busy for a while! I may enlist the wife, and kids to take apart the 3 boxes of hard drives for me. :lol: ( I promised my old boss i would destroy the drives completely)

in the last picture, the 4 units on the right i remember paying around 3 grand each for them in 1999? Now, you can't give them away. LoL!


----------



## Claudie (May 13, 2011)

:mrgreen: I don't think there is that much stuff within 20 miles of me. Nice haul!


----------



## element47 (May 13, 2011)

Any way you can sell a few complete PCs (less O/S) for $50? $75? 

Those look awfully clean and there's no way you'll get $50 in PMs out of one of those.


----------



## jimdoc (May 13, 2011)

I get a lot of clean Dell's like those, but most are from 2004-2005 and have bad caps. I don't take any chances selling them. If you sell them take a look at the capacitors first so you don't have any comebacks.
I have had some with every single cap bad in them.

Jim


----------



## skeeter629 (May 13, 2011)

I agree, the Dell's have a known cap issue. Beware selling them.


----------



## Militoy (May 13, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> I get a lot of clean Dell's like those, but most are from 2004-2005 and have bad caps. I don't take any chances selling them. If you sell them take a look at the capacitors first so you don't have any comebacks.
> I have had some with every single cap bad in them.
> 
> Jim



Interesting - since we went through a load of heat-related failures at work on our similar desktop Dells. I kind of liked the way those computers operated on our system - and I actually swapped out motherboards on 2 of our units in Engineering, before eventually throwing in the towel and replacing them all. We still have one in service in our front office - on a geek's desk - a guy that is running his computer with the hood up, and a fan running on it. I had to flash the bios on his machine to keep it running - and have replaced the CMOS battery as well. I guess I shouldn't scoff at him - I still have a working TRS-80 model 100, with a cassette drive and an external 1200 baud modem (along with various other Z80, 8080 and 8286 through 8486 machines that I use for controllling robotic machinery). I agree in this case though - the Dells should probably just be scrapped.


----------



## oldgeek (May 14, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> I get a lot of clean Dell's like those, but most are from 2004-2005 and have bad caps. I don't take any chances selling them. If you sell them take a look at the capacitors first so you don't have any comebacks.
> I have had some with every single cap bad in them.
> 
> Jim



These Dell's are around the same vintage. About 75% of these are working pulls. In my experience, these dells are great as long as you keep them cool, clean, off of the floor, and out of any type of enclosed area. Overheat them just once even a little, and they are done... I rarely sell any "technology" anywhere except to the scrapyard after i strip it down, there are just too many pitfalls to deal with when i sell a piece of gear.
I save a few and load them up with some flavor of linux so i can give them away when i find someone in need. 

I forgot to mention the best item! they gave me a NEW Intel SS4000-E NAS (made by Lacie) with 4 500Gig drives. I have been wanting a Synology NAS for quite a while now, but this one will do what i need it to.


----------

